# ESPN experts' All americans/Final 4 predictions



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I didn't see this anywhere so I thought I'd post it.

Final 4 projections 



4 out of 8 pick Duke to win it all. Everyone has them in the final 4. They really that good?

Texas is picked by 2 of them. In the final 4, 7 out of 8, This is a team I'm leaning towards.




thoughts? your predictions? I'll post mine soon. maybe this will get more conversation going here.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

They did a good job, JJ Reddick is also in everyones All-American team.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Ghost said:


> They did a good job, JJ Reddick is also in everyones All-American team.


Am I the only one who thinks he is a bit overrated? I just don't see him as an all-american..


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

playing for duke helps 

guy averaging 20 at duke
guy averaging 20 at villanova

who gets the all-american spot???


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

first thing i did was check the all american lists for sheldon williams. if he isn't there, their predictions mean nothing to me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

no one has their own predictions? Took me a bit to think about it

Final Four:

Michigan State
Texas
Memphis(Memphis as a sort of a surprise team cuz usually there is at least one)
Duke 

Texas over Michigan State for national title. which may not be a good thing cuz it'll prolly be a jinx that I picked em.

*Player of the yr

All Americans

Daniel Gibson
J.J Redick
Rudy Gay
*Adam Morrison
Sheldon Williams


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Fianl Four: Texas
Michigan State
UConn
Gonzaga

All Americans

G - Daniel Gibson
G - Hassan Adams
F - Adam Morrison
F - Craig Smith
C - Shelden Williams


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Final Four:

Connecticut
Villanova
Duke
Texas

Championship Game:

Texas vs. UConn

That's my 4 and I'm stickin to it. Nova's backcourt is too damn good. If they're in separate regions, this is how I expect it to break down.

Note I did call at the beginning of the year, Illinois and UNC in the Finals.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks he is a bit overrated? I just don't see him as an all-american..


I agree, he's your typical one-deminsional college player......

all he can do is shoot, like Trajan Langdon and all those other college shooters who turn into busts in the league because they can't cut it anywhere else in there game...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

All he can do is shoot? Last time I checked, that was a pretty big part of the game. And it still amazes me how the majority of you all ignore the fact that he's improved from becoming just a stand still shooter. He shoots off screens, he shoots off the dribble (although many of you ignore that fact), he drives to the basket, he gets fouled (another fact many ignore, which is HUGE), he's automatic from the line, and possible the key reason why he's a favorite to be an all-american = he can change the tide of a game or turn a game into a blowout with just a few shots. But, he plays for Duke and Dick Vital signs his praise too much, so I understand.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> All he can do is shoot? Last time I checked, that was a pretty big part of the game. And it still amazes me how the majority of you all ignore the fact that he's improved from becoming just a stand still shooter. He shoots off screens, he shoots off the dribble (although many of you ignore that fact), he drives to the basket, he gets fouled (another fact many ignore, which is HUGE), he's automatic from the line, and possible the key reason why he's a favorite to be an all-american = he can change the tide of a game or turn a game into a blowout with just a few shots. But, he plays for Duke and Dick Vital signs his praise too much, so I understand.


the thing is, he is just a shooter. that makes him great in the college game, especially with a guy like sheldon williams playing inside, but i can't see him being too good in the nfl. he can definately shoot the ball so he will always have a role, but he's not going to get the foul calls he gets now. but yeah he probably will be an all american because he is a great college player.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

You're right, he probably won't be very good in the NFL.  And did anyone think Steve Kerr would have 4 NBA championships. I'm not saying his going to be a team's superstar. I'm saying he's going to play in the NBA, and if he doesn't get hurt or somehow his shot disapears entirely, he'll play in the NBA for quite a while.

As for this post relating to the topic...



> that makes him great in the college game, especially with a guy like sheldon williams playing inside


The point of this thread it to name All-Americans. I don't see how anyone can be honest and not have him on there (Obviously, I'm not talking to you about this matter, rocketeer - seeings as have him on your list).


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Defensively he won't be able to cut it in the NBA.....There's no way he can guard the big 2's like Kobe, T-Mac and all those guys and he doesn't have the ball handling of a 1......He reminds me a lot of a Trajan Langdon/Preston Shumpert type player....


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Woah. Now I personally don't like JJ Reddick (because I hate Duke), but there is absolutely no denying this guy is one of the premier offensive weapons in the nation, even if you consider his offensive game one-dimensional. He's not a terrific defender and I highly doubt he'll be in the NBA, but this guy is a great college player. 

Shelden Williams and JJ Reddick complement eachother. Teams can't focus on Williams too much without giving Reddick a chance for a wide-open shot and teams can't focus on Reddick too much without leaving someone in the paint guarding Williams one-on-one. JJ Reddick is definitley All-American worthy, as is Shelden Williams. Keep in mind this is coming from a UK homer that hates Duke. A lot.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Defensively he won't be able to cut it in the NBA.....There's no way he can guard the big 2's like Kobe, T-Mac and all those guys and he doesn't have the ball handling of a 1......He reminds me a lot of a Trajan Langdon/Preston Shumpert type player....


Now how bout you be honest and compare him to similar (note: not exact) guys who _have_ made in the NBA. You ready? Scott Skiles, Mark Price, Brent Price, Jeff Hornacek, Steve Kerr, John Paxson, Jon Barry, Matt Carroll, Richie Frahm, Fred Hiberg, Casey Jacobsen. Some of those guys are a few inches taller, some shorter, but _none_ of those guys had any higher expectations coming out of college. I've said this multiple times, but I'm not saying he's going to be an NBA All-Star, but several of you guys make it sound like he won't have an NBA career. Here is the best analysis I've read on him as a NBA prospect. By the way, I believe all of you are forgetting one aspect of his game - his knowledge for the game. A lot of those guys I listed above weren't phenominal athletes, but they knew how to play the game. That can make up for a multitude of sins.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

A good number of those guys were nobody's in the league....

I just cringe when I think about Redick having to guard Kobe or T-Mac....


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I just cringe when I think about Redick having to guard Kobe or T-Mac....


i don't think any nba team is dumb enough to let that happen.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> i don't think any nba team is dumb enough to let that happen.


exactly. you'd have no business being in the NBA if you'd let a thing like that happened. and last time i checked, there isn't a Kobe Bryant or Tracy McGrady on every team.

it sounded to me as though you were saying he wouldn't make it in the NBA, meaning he wouldn't play more than 2 seasons (isn't that what 1st rounders are guaranteed?). so, i gave you example of players - some of whom didn't have anything near the talent Redick has coming out of college - who've proved that you don't have to be the best slasher / defender to make it in the NBA.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> exactly. you'd have no business being in the NBA if you'd let a thing like that happened. and last time i checked, there isn't a Kobe Bryant or Tracy McGrady on every team.
> 
> it sounded to me as though you were saying he wouldn't make it in the NBA, meaning he wouldn't play more than 2 seasons (isn't that what 1st rounders are guaranteed?). so, i gave you example of players - some of whom didn't have anything near the talent Redick has coming out of college - who've proved that you don't have to be the best slasher / defender to make it in the NBA.


as long as he doesn't lose his shot, he will be in the nba for a while, but i think we people are talking about him making it in the nba, they are talking about him making it as a good player. a college all american should hope to be a good nba player. i see redick sticking in the league for a while but it could just be as a bench shooter that comes in for 15 minutes a game. would you consider that "making it" in the nba for a college all american?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

is there a point to that post?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> is there a point to that post?


Just like giving Dookie fans a hard time....


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

oh  who's the kid crying? Just some fan?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> oh  who's the kid crying? Just some fan?


Just a young Duke fan....


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Did anyone see that piece on John Stewert (I believe... can't remember for sure now) about 4-5 year old Yankee fans sorrow of having never seen their team win the series. It was hillarious.... I was laughing my head off at those little Yankee fans crying.


----------

